# Silver Soldering Video Tutorial?



## eskimobob (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, I have read quite a bit about silver soldering (books and on the web) and there is a thread on here too (On the subject of silver soldering...) but I wonder whether anyone has a video tutorial of the entire process from preparation and fluxing through the actual soldering and then then tidying up the results?

It's one thing to read about it but would be great to see someone doing it before I have a go myself 8)


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Bob,
Here's one of Youtube that gives a fairly good explanation.
gbritnell

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxXrw1hENb8[/ame]


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for that link 8) - seeing it done is great.


----------

